# Upgrading from LR 5.7 to LR Classic CC.



## John Cicchine (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello.

If all goes well I plan to finally upgrade from Lightroom 5.7 to Lightroom Classic CC next month. I was wondering if anyone has any recomendations that I should follow? For example...

-Are there any compatability issues with MAC OS Catalina that I am also planning to upgrade to next month from 
 Mojave?

-Also should I upgrade to LR Classic CC while in Mojave or after I upgrade to Catalina? 

I will post any other questions that I have if they pop up in my head at a later date. For now  I would like to begin with these. Thank You all for your help in the past.

John


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 16, 2019)

There are still some issues with Lightroom Classic on Catalina, so my advice is to upgrade to Lightroom Classic while running Mojave, and wait to upgrade to Catalina until these issues are dealt with.


----------



## John Cicchine (Dec 16, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> There are still some issues with Lightroom Classic on Catalina, so my advice is to upgrade to Lightroom Classic while running Mojave, and wait to upgrade to Catalina until these issues are dealt with.



Hi Johan.

Thank You Very Much.

John


----------



## Califdan (Dec 16, 2019)

The product name for what you are referring to is just "Lightroom Classic".  Adobe has dropped the "CC" designations.    When you install LR Classic (which is currently version 9.1) it should find your prior LR5.7 catalog and with your approval will create a new copy of it which will be upgraded to the structure required by LR9.1.  The new catalog will have the same name as the old one but with a "-2" appended to the end of the name.    Not much more you need to be concerned about and it should look very familiar.  If it looks completely different then you installed "Lightroom" (which around here we call "Lightroom Cloudy" to avoid confusion)  and not "Lightroom Classic".   If that happens you can leave Lighroom Cloudy installed (it may become handy later) and just go back and install Lightroom Classic.

Once LR Classic is installed and it has created the new catalog for you, you may want to rename the catalog files and folders.  I find it much less confusing to include the LR version number as part of the catalog name,  For example my current catalog is  "Master Catalog LR8" and when I upgrade to LR9 the new one will be "Master Catalog LR9".  I find this much easier on the brain than trying to remember if "Lightroom Catalog-2-2-2-2 " was the one from LR6 or the one from LR8.  But, this is just a suggestion.


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a somewhat related question...(I am currently using Lightroom Classic v8.2 on my MacBook Pro Mojave)...I have not been able to import photos from my iPhone Xs Max v13.2.3, getting a message to the effect that  I need to have Catalina installed on my MacBook Pro. 
I have purposely not upgraded to Catalina due to the unresolved problems. Is there any way to import photos from my iPhone to Lightroom without upgrading to Catalina?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2019)

kikapoo said:


> I have a somewhat related question...(I am currently using Lightroom Classic v8.2 on my MacBook Pro Mojave)...I have not been able to import photos from my iPhone Xs Max v13.2.3, getting a message to the effect that  I need to have Catalina installed on my MacBook Pro.
> I have purposely not upgraded to Catalina due to the unresolved problems. Is there any way to import photos from my iPhone to Lightroom without upgrading to Catalina?


How are you trying to import into LR from the iPhone?  

I think it is safe to update your MacOS to 10.15.2. (The ".2" means that Apple has already posted 2 bug fixes since Catalina was released.)
Also you are quite a bit behind on Lightroom Classic versions.  The latest is v9.2   V9.2 seems quite compatible and stable with 10.15.2.

The painless way to import iPhone Photos into Lightroom Classic is to use the mobile version of Lightroom  on the iPhone and turn on syncing in Lightroom Classic.  If you use WiFi instead of Cellular on the phone, the process is relatively speedy. 
By using the camera in the mobile Lightroom instead of the camera associated with Photos, you avoid  double image file storage on the iPhone


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 17, 2019)

In the past, I have imported from my iPhone to my MacBook Pro using a USB cable. I don't use the mobile app at all, and am not familiar with synching, etc. I only use my laptop with Lightroom Classic.
I will upgrade Lightroom to the latest version, but from what I understand, this won't resolve the inability to import using the cable to laptop method, without upgrading to Catalina, is this correct?
I've been using Lightroom since 2012, but I am not particularly nimble with computers and the behind-the-scenes stuff can be a challenge!
(This forum is such a great resource...thank you!)


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2019)

kikapoo said:


> this won't resolve the inability to import using the cable to laptop method, without upgrading to Catalina, is this correct?


I don't know why this would be a requirement to get photos off the phone.    If anything it would seem that Apple might be going the other way and eliminating wired file transfers and anything that needs to be plugged into the phone.

What version of iOS are you running?  The Latests is 13.3. 
I can't test your issue as I have an iPhoneX   v13.3 and have already updated to 10.15.2 which I can import using the lightning cable


----------



## John Cicchine (Dec 18, 2019)

Califdan said:


> The product name for what you are referring to is just "Lightroom Classic".  Adobe has dropped the "CC" designations.    When you install LR Classic (which is currently version 9.1) it should find your prior LR5.7 catalog and with your approval will create a new copy of it which will be upgraded to the structure required by LR9.1.  The new catalog will have the same name as the old one but with a "-2" appended to the end of the name.    Not much more you need to be concerned about and it should look very familiar.  If it looks completely different then you installed "Lightroom" (which around here we call "Lightroom Cloudy" to avoid confusion)  and not "Lightroom Classic".   If that happens you can leave Lighroom Cloudy installed (it may become handy later) and just go back and install Lightroom Classic.
> 
> Once LR Classic is installed and it has created the new catalog for you, you may want to rename the catalog files and folders.  I find it much less confusing to include the LR version number as part of the catalog name,  For example my current catalog is  "Master Catalog LR8" and when I upgrade to LR9 the new one will be "Master Catalog LR9".  I find this much easier on the brain than trying to remember if "Lightroom Catalog-2-2-2-2 " was the one from LR6 or the one from LR8.  But, this is just a suggestion.



Hi Califdan.

Thank You Very Much. I will do as you recommend hopefully next month and let you know how I do. I appreciate your help in this matter.

John


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 18, 2019)

OK...today I upgraded Lightroom Classic to 9.1 (that's what it automatically upgraded to, although you said the latest was 9.2, and I upgraded my iPhone XS Max to v13.3. I haven't upgraded my computer to Catalina, however. I tried importing photos from the iPhone via the lightning cable from iPhone to MacBook Pro. Here is the message that appeared: (So, according to this, importing is not possible until I install Catalina)...Kathleen


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 18, 2019)

Click Learn More. I don't  think this is anything to do with Catalina.


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi Paul...Here's what "Learn More" says:


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't believe that's Catalina it's going to try and install, I think it's other components within Mojave. But wait for someone that is sure to reassure you!


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 18, 2019)

OK.
Here's a little background info... Up until maybe 6 months ago (maybe longer...?), I've had no problem transferring images from my iPhone into Lr using a USB cable. Then, recently, I would get a message saying 'no images found' when attempting to import. If I was persistent, Lr would recognize or 'find' the photos and I could import. Now I get the message that I sent via screen shot.
Kathleen


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 18, 2019)

kikapoo said:


> OK.
> Here's a little background info... Up until maybe 6 months ago (maybe longer...?), I've had no problem transferring images from my iPhone into Lr using a USB cable. Then, recently, I would get a message saying 'no images found' when attempting to import. If I was persistent, Lr would recognize or 'find' the photos and I could import. Now I get the message that I sent via screen shot.
> Kathleen


Looks like a clearly explained problem, with a clear answer: install the software.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 18, 2019)

kikapoo said:


> OK.
> Here's a little background info... Up until maybe 6 months ago (maybe longer...?), I've had no problem transferring images from my iPhone into Lr using a USB cable. Then, recently, I would get a message saying 'no images found' when attempting to import. If I was persistent, Lr would recognize or 'find' the photos and I could import. Now I get the message that I sent via screen shot.
> Kathleen



Connecting the iPhone via Cable is not sufficient. The phone needs to be on and unlocked before LR can find photos on it

If the Import dialog “sees” the iDevice, I don’t think the OS has any more involvement. Apple’s Photo Software and MacOS might need to have the latest MacOS to process the images on the phone, but If LR gets far enough along to recognize the app ached iDevice, The iPhone is nothing more than a removable drive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm still unable to import images from my iPhone to Lightroom, and I have a few questions that may or may not be related:

1. My cloud storage is full (20GB at $10 /per month). I don't plan to use the cloud for more than temporary storage because I'm using an external HD for the vast majority of my images. Is there any reason to purchase more storage (i.e. 100GB at $30 per month) other than for question #4, below?

2. I have 'synch' turned off in Lightroom. Does it need to be turned on in order to import images from my iPhone into Lr?

3. Of the ~82,000 photos in Lr (on an external HD), only about 8,000 are 'synched'. Is there any reason to synch them if I don't plan to use them on mobile devices?

4. And if I DID decide to synch all 82,000 of the images on the HD, would I then need to purchase more storage?

5. Do you have any recommendations for reading or videos to learn more about the Lr mobile app on the iPhone Xs Max that is current? I've tried several on YouTube but they are either out of date or don't match my iPhone version.

6. Thanks! I'm struggling, but haven't given up!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 19, 2019)

If you sync images *from* Lightroom Classic *to* the cloud, you will sync smart previews, not originals. Smart previews do not count against your cloud storage, so your cloud storage should not be full (and you do not need extra space even if you sync 82,000 images).

That brings us to an obvious question. What camera app are you using on your iPhone? If you use Lightroom (mobile) as camera app, then what you see is completely as expected. If you connect your iPhone to your computer via a cable, only images in your Camera Roll will be seen. Images shot directly into Lightroom mobile can only be transferred to Lightroom Classic by turning on sync. As those images do take up cloud space, I guess that may be what's happening...


----------



## kikapoo (Dec 19, 2019)

Up until a few days ago, I've been using the Apple 'Photos' app. I have hundreds, possibly over 1,000 images still in 'Photos' on my iPhone. These are the ones that I want to transfer into Lightroom on my computer.

I could install the upgrade that the message is prompting me to do, but I still have concerns about Catalina and I don't know if that's the upgrade the message is referring to. I'm getting mixed messages as to Catalina's and Lightroom's compatibility.....


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2019)

kikapoo said:


> I'm still unable to import images from my iPhone to Lightroom, and I have a few questions that may or may not be related:
> 
> 1. My cloud storage is full (20GB at $10 /per month). I don't plan to use the cloud for more than temporary storage because I'm using an external HD for the vast majority of my images. Is there any reason to purchase more storage (i.e. 100GB at $30 per month) other than for question #4, below?


See #4 for an answer





> 2. I have 'synch' turned off in Lightroom. Does it need to be turned on in order to import images from my iPhone into Lr?


You can import using the cable connecting the iPhone to the computer but it is easier to Let Lightroom sync over the internet





> 3. Of the ~82,000 photos in Lr (on an external HD), only about 8,000 are 'synched'. Is there any reason to synch them if I don't plan to use them on mobile devices?


As long as Lightroom Classic is your primary app Just sync what you want to share. Files sync’d from Lightroom classic are proxy files and do not count against your 20GB storage limit. 





> 4. And if I DID decide to synch all 82,000 of the images on the HD, would I then need to purchase more storage?


 Files sync’d from Lightroom classic are proxy files and do not count against your 20GB storage limit. File origination on your mobile device and imported directly to the Adobe cloud from that device DO count against your storage plan. The full size file get sync’d to Lightroom Classic where they are then stored locally. Once these full size file are captured by Lightroom Classic, you can remove then from the cloud and mobile Lightroom. If Lightroom Classic sends another copy to the cloud, it will be one of smaller proxy files and won’t count against your storage limits





> 5. Do you have any recommendations for reading or videos to learn more about the Lr mobile app on the iPhone Xs Max that is current? I've tried several on YouTube but they are either out of date or don't match my iPhone version.


I’m sure Victoria has a book... Phone version does not matter as the process is the same on any iPhone or Android phone. 





> 6. Thanks! I'm struggling, but haven't given up!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2019)

clee01l said:


> I’m sure Victoria has a book... Phone version does not matter as the process is the same on any iPhone or Android phone.


I do indeed, and it's updated for every release. Adobe Lightroom - Edit Like a Pro - The Lightroom Queen


----------

